# Glacier Park



## talkamotta (Mar 7, 2008)

I am trying to figure out the best hikes and places to see when we go to Canada for 2 weeks.  One week will be at Fairmont Hot Springs for one week and Banff for the second.  

I have bought "Dont waste your time in the Canadian Rockies and because I have never been to the west side of the Canadian Rockies I bought the book Yoho, Kootenay, Glacier and Mt Reveistoke National Parks.  So many choices. We will spend time in Kootenay and Yoho, how much time would you spend in Glacier?  What are your favorite things to see/do in that area?  Is there like a very favorite hike that is easy/moderate?  Im in ok shape but not rock climbing hikes for me.

I have been to Banff and Jasper (Lake Louise and Moraine Lake)  before but it was 10 years ago.  We will go there because Cody hasnt been in Alberta or British Columbia before at all.  Moraine Lake is my favorite lake of all time.


----------



## eal (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is a site that has some information about hiking in Glacier NP

http://www.trails.com/activity.asp?area=14475


----------



## shagnut (Mar 8, 2008)

What do you mean skip the Rockies? Sheesh, You need to go oy and read my Travel Tales of my trip a few years ago, you have to go all the way back to one of the first pages .  Also , if you want to see my pics, I think you'll change your mind. It's the most beautiful place on earth!!!  (IMHO) shaggy


----------



## Dave M (Mar 8, 2008)

Shaggy -

The book isn't about _skipping_ the Canadian Rockies. It's about maximizing your time there to the fullest. In other words, "don't waste your time" doing the wrong hikes!


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 9, 2008)

shagnut said:


> What do you mean skip the Rockies? Sheesh, You need to go oy and read my Travel Tales of my trip a few years ago, you have to go all the way back to one of the first pages .  Also , if you want to see my pics, I think you'll change your mind. It's the most beautiful place on earth!!!  (IMHO) shaggy



I also have a love for the Canadian Rockies.  Again, I have only been on the east side going north from Lethrbridge, through Calgary, to Banff and Jasper, even up to Edmonton.  The last 2 times (10 years ago) we only spent a week.  It was a driveby with a few stops.  Not nearly enough time to do much.  It also was with 8 people, so you have the task of compromising with others.  This time, with only the 2 of us, no compromises.  Even 2 weeks there are so many things to do.
 The book made me read that title 2x also and my first response was the same.  I have a pretty good idea of what to do on the east side and no idea of what to do on the west side (for our 1st week).  If you have pictures of the west side, I would love to see them.


----------



## eal (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes the title of this (very good) book should be:
 "Don't Waste Your Time *While You Are *in the Canadian Rockies" because it tells you what are the best hikes and which ones you can pass on.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry, I misunderstood what you were talking about. Hiking, no can do as I now have a leg brace, but I can sure take pics.  shaggy


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 9, 2008)

You aren't getting a ton of suggestions.  We have a place in Windermere on the lake 10-15 minutes from Fairmont and never seem to hike that valley at all.  We spend the days on the lake on our seadoo or by the beach.  We find it too hot to hike since it is much warmer than the Banff valley even though it is only over the mountains.  There are definitely some nice hikes by Radium and one I know of by the hoodoos near Fairmont.  Golf is what most people do in the valley but we're not golfers.  There are some natural hotsprings Lussier hot springs which used to be hard to find but are now well signed. If memory serves they are on the road to WHiteswan lake. They are cool since there are about three pools of varying heat and the river is just steps away.  Do you have good suggestions for Banff?  Emerald Lake is also very beautiful it is slightly past Lake Louise heading west.  We'll be down in your part of the world in less than 2 weeks when will you be in Fairmont and Banff?

JOan


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 11, 2008)

Joan:

Where are you going in my neck of the woods?   

I havent received much in replies.  We dont golf either.  We do fish and I wanted to check out some good fishing locations.  We are driving so I was planning on having enough room for my poles and a couple of camp chairs and my big soccor umbrella. When you buy the parks pass can you buy a fishing license at the same time?  

 We like to hike but arent by any stretch of the imagination avid hikers.  There are many places if you can go 4 or 5 miles off road up some trail you will find a beautiful suprise.  We love beaches too.  In fact besides golf, we love about everything, pretty easy to please.  Its an adventure. On the east side, I have a pretty good idea what we are going to do Emerald Lake, Moraine Lake, Lake Louise are all on the list.   

Thanks for some more information
LouAnn


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 11, 2008)

We leave on Good Friday for Park City.  Our timeshare is Sat to Sat and plan on skiing and boarding alot.  I have a few things posted on the West board.  You need to mention what month you will be in Canada.  Near Fairmont things to do include Fort Steele a heritage village with a show and some nice old buildings.  SOrry I've only been once.  I love Kimberely (close to Fort Steele so these could be combined) it's a German town with a platzl and great German food.  It's very tiny but has 3-4 great craft shops.  Invermere is close to where we are and is a great town with a really neat theatre.  Shows always start at 8 every night except SUnday.  It's an experience to go there. THey have intermission to sell more food and it's very much a family run business.  I take the kids a few times every summer.  My favorite place to eat in Invermere is Huckleberry's as you first come into the town.  There's a great pub/restaurant right (Lakeside Pub) on the Athalmar beach close by.  Service usually stinks when I have the kids but my husband says it's better when just he and the guys go. I like to drive the seadoo there and eat but they only have 2 tables that kids can sit at so I don't like to give them my business any more. THere's a very good restaurant in town up 2 blocks from the theatre called the Strand.  In the 7 years I've spent the summers at the lake I've only gone once (we had company) so that tells you we're not fine diners.  We were happiest when they built a Tim Horton's (coffee and donut shop) at the corner of the highway near Invermere so now when we forget our coffee filters the first weekend we open we can get coffee.  I believe you buy your fishing licenses from area stores. I know Skoocumchuk near Windermere sells them but ask in Fairmont they will know.  It is of course more expensive for non BC residents including us Albertans. The WHiteswan lake I mentioned near the nayural hot pools apparently has good fishing. If you want to downhil mountain bike that is available up at Panorama ski hill. It is 20 minutes past Invermere.  Ther is also a very nice canoe or kayak ride from Invermere up to Radium.  It takes about 2-3 hours but they pick you up and bring you back at the end and it's a cheap activity.  If you want I can give you more details on this. Of cours there is whitewater rafring around as well.  My son is very tiny so he does not make the weight restrictions yet so we haven't gone.  I'll try to think of mor ideas.

Joan


----------



## eal (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi LouAnn,
Don't worry too much about figuring out what to do before you get there.  All the park rangers are very knowledgeable, and will give you good advice about what hikes you might like.  There are also lots of ranger-guided hikes during the summertime (I hope that is when you are going?)

No matter what you end up doing you will have a great vacation.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for all your help.  We are goin in July 2008.


----------



## labguides (Mar 15, 2008)

Please read my review of Fairmont Hot Springs. Then, call and request NOT to be in the building where we stayed. It was the worst. Other buildings had been renovated appeared to be OK.


----------



## susan1738 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Just got back!*

We just got back from our visit to the Glacier Park area, and although only 10 miles of the park was open at this time of year, it was absolutely gorgeous!  We can't wait to book a summer trip next time!  

One place in Canada that we LOVED, was the Waterton Lakes national park!  The townsite is awesome with LOTS of wildlife everywhere.  Eventhough most businesses were closed when we were there, we loved driving around looking at all the dear, big-horn sheep, etc.  And the scenery was breath-taking!  

I highly suggest it!  ENJOY!!


----------

